# Beware of FCS Labs circuitboard repair for embroidery machines



## JAEB (May 22, 2008)

I just want to warn other people not to get ripped off by FCS Labs a company in FL (FCS machinerey is connected some how)that claims to repair embroidery machine circuit boards like i did.
I lost 675.00 dollars . I sent them a Brother board that came back 3 weeks later untouched unfixed they don't take phone calls or visits. I tried to meet with them to solve the problem and was threated by them via e-mail. They only take checks so I had no recourse but small claims court. I ended up getting Brother to fix it for 1200.00 and it came back working great. I hope to save others with my loss.
Thanks, Eric


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

JAEB said:


> I just want to warn other people not to get ripped off by FCS Labs a company in FL (FCS machinerey is connected some how)that claims to repair embroidery machine circuit boards like i did.
> I lost 675.00 dollars . I sent them a Brother board that came back 3 weeks later untouched unfixed they don't take phone calls or visits. I tried to meet with them to solve the problem and was threated by them via e-mail. They only take checks so I had no recourse but small claims court. I ended up getting Brother to fix it for 1200.00 and it came back working great. I hope to save others with my loss.
> Thanks, Eric


We're you able to recoupe your money? If not I would find any forum possible post the truth and start emailing links to them. Keeps the threads active. Don't know what state you're in but here that would constitute fraud allowing a small claims case for 3 times the amount. Still doesn't guarantee your money but if you win you could scan papers mark out your personal info and let everyone know to stay away. Use this a leverage to say you will remove if you are reimbursed. I know it doesn't sound like the most tasteful way to take care of it but I hate thiefs


----------



## loggerhead (Dec 21, 2010)

beware of qdigitizing! seemed to be a company that cared about the quality of work they produced, but obviously they don't. I really hate to even post something about a business, everyone has mistakes and things that happen out of control, but I gave them about 15 jobs for me and out of those 15 at least 10 came back either not to spec size or vector artwork was not clean. Turnaround time was bad due to Them outsourcing out of the country. Edits became weeks! And the owner Steve really doesn't care. Gave him opportunities to fix artwork and he simply closed my account rather than fixing it! The q definitely doesn't mean quality!


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, I also had trouble with FCS. They sold me an SWF 1201-C, but when it arrived it would not do a color change. I was working with Ray at FCS and he said that they went through the machine and they assured me it was in excellent condition when it left them and that the problem was on my end. As it turns out the main driver board is bad and the Tech at SWF East said the board would be $980.00. After mentioning this to Ray, he said that I still received a great deal at $4000.00 so adding $980.00 is still a great deal. When I told him I would like to return the machine and he refused. I told him then that I would contact the Florida BBB. Well he went nuts and cursed me out. Also made many threats to me. I have a lawyer involved now. Just beware of FCS Machinery.


----------



## jrcshirtsnmore (Jul 10, 2011)

Beware they advertise on Craigslist and on Ebay. For over 6 weeks they claimed to had a 6 head for $5000, but I couldn't look at it because they were waiting on a part to fix it. The price sounded to low, but I was willing to take a look. After chasing them for 6 weeks, they said they weren't going to repair it, just part it out. They are hard to get a hold of and didn't seem legit when I spoke with them. After reading these posts, I am glad I did not buy from them.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I got my first machine recently, but about a year ago I was talking to FCS over the phone about an old used Melco.

I got the impression the software that was supposed to come on the machine was pirated. They also seemed very fly-by-night.

I found out about them from ebay.


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Now looking at this power supply all the inside of the case has no dust on it except the main power board. I think after they showed me the machine on You Tube before they shipped it the took out the good board for this broken one. Man this sucks. Now three weeks with a broke. Machine. If any one has a used board for a 2003 1201-c please let me know.


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

If you used the US Post office to Mail the check there is always the possibility of Mail Fraud. see your post office about filing a claim through them about this. 

FCS has an add out to BUY working or non-working machines. we sent them our info on working machine.

the responce was low ball to say the least. less than half the value of the machines and we would have to pay to ship them to florida.


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes be aware of this co. They are not at all honest to deal with.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I wanted to chime in here and tell the honest truth about my experience with FCS Machinery. I found FCS Machinery on eBay and was interested in purchasing a Toyota 820 that they were selling. It took me a couple of days to goto the bank and get the money and by that time they sold the Toyota 820, that I was looking at online. I e-mailed them and they told me about a Toyota AD860 that they were working on and that I could purchase that one. They told me if I sent them a check with a tracking number then they would consider the machine mine. That is exactly what I did. I called and spoke to Ray a few times and I found him very nice and helpful and he answered all my questions and believe me, I had a lot of them. The machine arrived well wrapped in a big wood crate. When I set the machine up I noticed a needle holder missing. I didn't think anything of the missing needle socket as I needed to order supplies I just figured I would order a few of those. Well I found out those needle holders cost $70.00! So I called up Ray and he over-nighted me a new needle holder. In all fairness as far as I know it could have fallen out in shipping. But that was the only issue and I consider it very minor and they took care of it right away once I let them know about it.

I love the Toyota AD860 that I bought from them and it has been working great. They sent all manuals and everything I needed as well as their crash course instructions to get a newbie started. I am also really glad that the machine I bought also came with the cap driver. I was very lucky on that as they are getting hard to come by.

This is my experience and I had never heard of or delt with this company before in my life. I had a very good experience and have been considering buying another machine from them in the future. I was shocked to read all the problems in this thread. Maybe I was lucky but I honestly can say for certain that I got one heck of a deal and couldn't be happier.


----------



## dmr338 (Jul 6, 2013)

Did you have the machine shipped to you? They are asking cash only and I am a little uncomfortable.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> I know it doesn't sound like the most tasteful way to take care of it but I hate thiefs


Damn skippy Sean, I don't have much, but the thought of a thief trying to help themselves to what I've earned, tools, currency or knowledge, puts me in a vendetta kind of mood. Sorry I've been re watching the Sopranos. va fangool !


----------



## jaxbikergear (Jul 24, 2007)

They continue to contact me to try and buy a non running machine we have and they keep telling me I don't know what I'm talking about and so forth. I told them to quit contacting me and they continue to do so. One more time and I will be calling the owner and better business bureau to file a complaint.


----------



## FCSMACHINERY (Apr 7, 2016)

jaeb said:


> i just want to warn other people not to get ripped off by fcs labs a company in fl (fcs machinerey is connected some how)that claims to repair embroidery machine circuit boards like i did.
> I lost 675.00 dollars . I sent them a brother board that came back 3 weeks later untouched unfixed they don't take phone calls or visits. I tried to meet with them to solve the problem and was threated by them via e-mail. They only take checks so i had no recourse but small claims court. I ended up getting brother to fix it for 1200.00 and it came back working great. I hope to save others with my loss.
> Thanks, eric



for your information fcsmachinery does not repair circuit boards fcslabs does.


----------



## FCSMACHINERY (Apr 7, 2016)

RLC01 said:


> Yes, I also had trouble with FCS. They sold me an SWF 1201-C, but when it arrived it would not do a color change. I was working with Ray at FCS and he said that they went through the machine and they assured me it was in excellent condition when it left them and that the problem was on my end. As it turns out the main driver board is bad and the Tech at SWF East said the board would be $980.00. After mentioning this to Ray, he said that I still received a great deal at $4000.00 so adding $980.00 is still a great deal. When I told him I would like to return the machine and he refused. I told him then that I would contact the Florida BBB. Well he went nuts and cursed me out. Also made many threats to me. I have a lawyer involved now. Just beware of FCS Machinery.



I do go over all the machines I sell and the machine was 100% functional. I did tell you to go screw off and the only one that made threats was you. I've worked on those machines before and most likely your POT just went bad ( a part you can get for about $50 dollars ) these POTs do go bad and cause color change problems similar to the problem you were having. I hate to say this but every SWF enthusiast / user ive ever dealt with has brought me nothing but trouble. I will continue to sell the SWF brand whenever I get the opportunity.


----------



## FCSMACHINERY (Apr 7, 2016)

jrcshirtsnmore said:


> Beware they advertise on Craigslist and on Ebay. For over 6 weeks they claimed to had a 6 head for $5000, but I couldn't look at it because they were waiting on a part to fix it. The price sounded to low, but I was willing to take a look. After chasing them for 6 weeks, they said they weren't going to repair it, just part it out. They are hard to get a hold of and didn't seem legit when I spoke with them. After reading these posts, I am glad I did not buy from them.



JRC I don't sell any 6 head machines, you must have me confused with someone else.


----------



## FCSMACHINERY (Apr 7, 2016)

casperboy77 said:


> I wanted to chime in here and tell the honest truth about my experience with FCS Machinery. I found FCS Machinery on eBay and was interested in purchasing a Toyota 820 that they were selling. It took me a couple of days to goto the bank and get the money and by that time they sold the Toyota 820, that I was looking at online. I e-mailed them and they told me about a Toyota AD860 that they were working on and that I could purchase that one. They told me if I sent them a check with a tracking number then they would consider the machine mine. That is exactly what I did. I called and spoke to Ray a few times and I found him very nice and helpful and he answered all my questions and believe me, I had a lot of them. The machine arrived well wrapped in a big wood crate. When I set the machine up I noticed a needle holder missing. I didn't think anything of the missing needle socket as I needed to order supplies I just figured I would order a few of those. Well I found out those needle holders cost $70.00! So I called up Ray and he over-nighted me a new needle holder. In all fairness as far as I know it could have fallen out in shipping. But that was the only issue and I consider it very minor and they took care of it right away once I let them know about it.
> 
> I love the Toyota AD860 that I bought from them and it has been working great. They sent all manuals and everything I needed as well as their crash course instructions to get a newbie started. I am also really glad that the machine I bought also came with the cap driver. I was very lucky on that as they are getting hard to come by.
> 
> This is my experience and I had never heard of or delt with this company before in my life. I had a very good experience and have been considering buying another machine from them in the future. I was shocked to read all the problems in this thread. Maybe I was lucky but I honestly can say for certain that I got one heck of a deal and couldn't be happier.



Jim / CasperBoy, I want to Thank You for posting your positive experience about the embroidery machine you purchased from me. I wish there was more people like you that can be honest to say how great my machines are. I'm here to supply small business owners or embroidery hobbyist with a good quality commercial embroidery machine for an affordable price and save them money. I just hope there was more good people that can come in and post more positives and their honest experience about the machines they have purchased from me.


----------



## dmr338 (Jul 6, 2013)

I bought a melco amaya from them a few years ago. The machine worked fine, it had a few hiccups, but it was such a great deal. I did have a tech come look at it last year and head of the machine was replaced with a toyota part and there was a shimmy in there, my tech even though suprised, was pleased with the results it. he said well thats a good to know that i can use a toyota part for this. i dont remember the dynamics of the conversation but it was within those boundaries. 
I didnt have the part replaced with a melco part bc he didnt have one on hand and i would have to pay the $500 to have him just drive down to see me. AND he said it was fine. 
So. juat like most i was very hesistant but i decided to take the chance because with the cost and if j needed a repair man i would still come out ahead. 
I still stand by my feeling of it was so worth it and i would likely purchase from them again if the price was right. 
In addition, when they mailed the package they must have gorgot to include some adsitional software, because they mailed me a pacakage a week or so later with old software update discs. Nothing i needed or knew i was missing, but they still sent it. So kudos to them for that. 
I have not reached out to them about the mixed up part in the machine bc it seems fine and not a reason to fuss. I am just putting out there my experience. 
They were good with commuication for me as well. Ad i said j just wanted to share my experience bc so often we only see negative, and quite frankly, im over just negative. 

As me any questions if you like. Sorry if there are typos, im in the car and juat read this and thought, let me take a minute to share...


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

FCSMACHINERY said:


> I do go over all the machines I sell and the machine was 100% functional. I did tell you to go screw off and the only one that made threats was you. I've worked on those machines before and most likely your POT just went bad ( a part you can get for about $50 dollars ) these POTs do go bad and cause color change problems similar to the problem you were having. I hate to say this but every SWF enthusiast / user ive ever dealt with has brought me nothing but trouble. I will continue to sell the SWF brand whenever I get the opportunity.


Glad to see you post that. Now everyone who reads this can see how professional you are and the way you conduct your business. Even if you were in the right it shows how poor of judgement and may Make the claims seem more valid.


----------



## FCSMACHINERY (Apr 7, 2016)

sben763 said:


> Glad to see you post that. Now everyone who reads this can see how professional you are and the way you conduct your business. Even if you were in the right it shows how poor of judgement and may Make the claims seem more valid.



My profession and aim is to service commercial embroidery machines to make them look good, run good and sell them at affordable prices, not to put up with crap.


----------



## FCSMACHINERY (Apr 7, 2016)

dmr338 said:


> I bought a melco amaya from them a few years ago. The machine worked fine, it had a few hiccups, but it was such a great deal. I did have a tech come look at it last year and head of the machine was replaced with a toyota part and there was a shimmy in there, my tech even though suprised, was pleased with the results it. he said well thats a good to know that i can use a toyota part for this. i dont remember the dynamics of the conversation but it was within those boundaries.
> I didnt have the part replaced with a melco part bc he didnt have one on hand and i would have to pay the $500 to have him just drive down to see me. AND he said it was fine.
> So. juat like most i was very hesistant but i decided to take the chance because with the cost and if j needed a repair man i would still come out ahead.
> I still stand by my feeling of it was so worth it and i would likely purchase from them again if the price was right.
> ...



Devin, I want to THANK YOU for posting your positive experience on the embroidery machine you purchased from me.

I'd like to see more brave happy customers like yourself who purchased an embroidery machine from me share their positive experiences.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

A little late to the party when you reply to posts that you think are crap 4 years after they were posted.


----------



## dmr338 (Jul 6, 2013)

Lol i didnt even realize the date, I had randomly received an email and checked it out from the forum. Guess I started following it when I was considering purchasing from them. But I do wish there was more info out on them when I was looking so hopefully this will help future prospects make thier decision. I just rolled the dice.


----------



## FCSMACHINERY (Apr 7, 2016)

dmr338 said:


> Lol i didnt even realize the date, I had randomly received an email and checked it out from the forum. Guess I started following it when I was considering purchasing from them. But I do wish there was more info out on them when I was looking so hopefully this will help future prospects make thier decision. I just rolled the dice.


Devin, Jim and all my good positive happy customers that purchased an embroidery machine from me, don't let anyone here at the forum fool you with their negative comments. They are just jealous you all got a good deal on a reliable embroidery machine and they did not, They just wish they had what you got. The ones who post the negative comments are probably just frustrated because they still owe money on their machines that they purchased elsewhere and did not get the good deals like you all did. Keep the positive comments coming.


----------



## CoolThreadsShop (Jun 6, 2016)

I want to thank Ray of FCS Machinery for having a used embroidery machine at a price range I can handle for my small business. Ray patiently waited until I was ready to purchase, and took time to answer the endless questions I asked of him. He stitched out samples, and showed me basic maintenance of the machine. Also, for a reasonable fee, he provided over an hour of training on using the machine, again answering lots of my questions. He also provided links as further resources. I am very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Tawasha (Sep 6, 2016)

I bought an Melco emc 10t from FCS Machinery and my God the man I spoke with was very unprofessional. I won't go into detail, but he is not a trustworthy businessman. He violates eBay's policy by posting on their site but he doesn't accept payment thru PayPal. He only accepts the deposit, then he asks for the rest through wire transfer. I asked for a USB emulator, he promised to add one and sent the machine without. He doesn't want to go through eBay because they don't stand behind false advertisements. Beware of this man!!! He is very shady!!!


----------



## Tawasha (Sep 6, 2016)

DCans said:


> A little late to the party when you reply to posts that you think are crap 4 years after they were posted.


I believe FCS is making the posts. I believe he created many bogus reviews on EBay as well. They all say the same thing. The grammar is the same as well. I bought a machine from this guy the end of March. Received my machine in April 2 days after payment confirmation. I told him about his crappy reviews and I'm willing to bet he made the post and the reply


----------



## FCSMACHINERY (Apr 7, 2016)

Tawasha said:


> I bought an Melco emc 10t from FCS Machinery and my God the man I spoke with was very unprofessional. I won't go into detail, but he is not a trustworthy businessman. He violates eBay's policy by posting on their site but he doesn't accept payment thru PayPal. He only accepts the deposit, then he asks for the rest through wire transfer. I asked for a USB emulator, he promised to add one and sent the machine without. He doesn't want to go through eBay because they don't stand behind false advertisements. Beware of this man!!! He is very shady!!!


TAWASHA I like details so lets go into details. Why is the man you spoke to unprofessional? Was it me? Maybe you got me mistaken with someone else don't you think? I know Melco machines like the back of my hand and I know them better than any other tech you will ever meet I guarantee you. Why am I not a trustworthy businessman, that's non-sense? Ebay keeps me around don't they? they still get their commission regardless for the advertisement AD's they are not complaining, I explained to you exactly how it was and you proceeded. I take deposits via Paypal and the final check as the remaining payment, whats wrong with that? Im straight and clear. You knew this I've explained it. You misunderstood about the USB emulator I said you will get an external USB drive not an emulator. I don't promise, I just do things that I say I will do. Why didn't you call me to clear all this up? I think the only shady one here is you. Open your ears when people talk to you.


----------



## FCSMACHINERY (Apr 7, 2016)

Tawasha said:


> I believe FCS is making the posts. I believe he created many bogus reviews on EBay as well. They all say the same thing. The grammar is the same as well. I bought a machine from this guy the end of March. Received my machine in April 2 days after payment confirmation. I told him about his crappy reviews and I'm willing to bet he made the post and the reply


TAWASHA you really are on something OMG how can feedbacks be created by me that's non-sense those are ebay members original feedback postings. You must really be on some serious medications or something im telling you. The feedbacks don't all say the same thing they slightly differ, check your vision too please. Also I don't know what calendar you are using certainly not one from this planet, machines are usually delivered within 10 business days after payment has cleared. The only one who makes things up here is you. Please go check a ENT doctor and your vision while you are at it.


----------



## Tawasha (Sep 6, 2016)

Ray, I asked for an emulator you agreed but didn't deliver on your promise. I called you several times. You are rude and I decided that calling you was pointless. Any reputable businessman would insult a customer. Thank you for proving my point. The masses have spoken, you have horrible customer reviews all over the Internet. Maybe you need to see a doctor. Or just stop ripping people off


----------



## FCSMACHINERY (Apr 7, 2016)

Tawasha said:


> Ray, I asked for an emulator you agreed but didn't deliver on your promise. I called you several times. You are rude and I decided that calling you was pointless. Any reputable businessman would insult a customer. Thank you for proving my point. The masses have spoken, you have horrible customer reviews all over the Internet. Maybe you need to see a doctor. Or just stop ripping people off



TAWASHA I don't sell emulators I sell embroidery machines. I never said I would sell you or include an emulator I said I will include an external USB FDD drive which is different. Here is the truth you called me like 20 times within a 3 day period you are annoying. The only horrible reviews are yours and other ignorant posters like yourself posting them. I don't need to put up with BS. Next time buy your machine new and you will see what ripping off really is. I supply embroiders and hobbyist with affordable used embroidery machines and I been doing this for years and most of them are not complaining only the picky ignorant ones like you. You probably made enough money with the machine I sold you already so buy yourself your stinking emulator and stop complaining. You read my negative reviews before buying my machine, why did you buy it? You could of bought it somewhere else right? Believe me I have lots of patience and I do treat people nice but when people like you push my buttons I react like any normal person would.


----------



## smiller57 (Oct 31, 2016)

they ripped me off to.. I sent them 4 circuit boards for repair ..I was charged $775.00 , got the boards back over a month later, all they did was replace the on off switch, unreal..


----------



## FCSLABS (Nov 15, 2016)

smiller57 said:


> they ripped me off to.. I sent them 4 circuit boards for repair ..I was charged $775.00 , got the boards back over a month later, all they did was replace the on off switch, unreal..


For your information switches were not replaced. A resistor pack and hybrid IC were the components that were replaced. I've explained to you to check your solenoids for shorts or opens which can possibly caused the boards to burn. Ship the boards back I will have my tech check them again for you. You could of ship them back to get them re-checked...why didn't you?


----------

